# Abandoned Little Chef, Welshpool



## Urbex Fam (May 3, 2017)

We drove past this place on our way to an abandoned chapel and had to stop and take a look. There wasn't really anything to see inside but it still gave us the opportunity to make a cheesy video!

This branch of the famous roadside restaurant closed in 2012 resulting in 5 staff members losing their jobs. Little Chef bosses blamed a weak economy and poor location for the closure. It is currently under development to be turned into flats.

Enjoy


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 3, 2017)

For all that's left of it this is pretty good.


----------



## Urbex Fam (May 3, 2017)

No graffiti or vandalism really which is refreshing to see!


----------



## The Wombat (May 3, 2017)

Brilliant! Great to see again
We visited here a few years back - it wasn't boarded up then.
Had a funny incident there, which I won't relay on the forum


----------



## Urbex Fam (May 3, 2017)

Hopefully it is nothing to do with the disabled toilet?!!


----------



## The Wombat (May 3, 2017)

haha, we saw it too


----------



## smiler (May 3, 2017)

What a loss to culinary excellence, for what's left you got a decent set of pics, Thanks


----------



## Electric (May 3, 2017)

Very nice Urbex fam. Miserable thoughts of disgusting food, wrong bills and foul toilets came back to me when sitting in our local (derelict) Little Chef.



smiler said:


> What a loss to culinary excellence,


I agree Smiler. I recently stopped off at a Little Chef just to try that weirdly nice microwave-in-the-bag scrambled egg they served. Turns out that it had been Heston Blumenbleughed with talking urinals and clouds on the ceiling.


----------



## Urbex Fam (May 4, 2017)

Thanks! We all have the theme song from the video stuck in our head now though!


----------



## KM Punk (May 4, 2017)

I'm not usually a fan of UE videos, but I enjoyed yours. Much better than a shaky video with heavy breathing than you find all over YouTube.
Nice to see this back on the forums, cheers for sharing


----------



## Urbex Fam (May 4, 2017)

KM Punk said:


> I'm not usually a fan of UE videos, but I enjoyed yours. Much better than a shaky video with heavy breathing than you find all over YouTube.
> Nice to see this back on the forums, cheers for sharing



Yes I know what you mean! Thank you- glad to know they are enjoyable!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

Didn't that posh twat on TV serve up snail porridge to try to stop the chain going bust??? I won't be trying that one microwaved in a bag then...pheeew

I remember that advert...its taken me over 20 yrs to get that annoying noise outa me head only to hear it again just now, your vid should come with a trigger warning.


----------

